# OMG!! Silk Dyed Eggs



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

This is such an amazing egg dying technique that delivers the most incredible patterning on your eggs. So beautiful.

http://ourbestbites.com/2012/03/silk-dyed-eggs-aka-tie-dyed/


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

I love this one!
Thank you for the link.
I was thinking to hard boil eggs for Easter-we cook them anyway but it says not to eat them b/c of not knowing the type of dye used in ties.
It's a bummer!
How do you find silk that is dyed for "consumption"?


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

peppered said:


> I love this one!
> Thank you for the link.
> I was thinking to hard boil eggs for Easter-we cook them anyway but it says not to eat them b/c of not knowing the type of dye used in ties.
> It's a bummer!
> How do you find silk that is dyed for "consumption"?


I have no idea and figured these were the eggs that you extruded the yolks and used the eggs for decorative purposes only.


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

That's pretty cool! I've never seen that done before. Thanks!


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

MrsB said:


> I have no idea and figured these were the eggs that you extruded the yolks and used the eggs for decorative purposes only.


They said either or is fine. 
I would hate blowing 30 eggs, I would pass out! We eat lots of hardboiled ones so it would be cute.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

This is hands down the coolest thing I've seen today! :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful,thanks for the link.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

They look very beautiful...


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Can't hardly wait to make a set of eggs for my grandkids  Thanks for posting :thumbup:


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Beautiful idea! Thank you for the link.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow! How cool is this.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

That is amazing. Bookmarked to share with others.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Msharratt (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you so much for this info. Will definitely try it. Your eggs re gorgeous.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow that is amazing!!!!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

These are amazing! Now to hit the thrift store for some silk ties.


----------



## Mamainastitch (Feb 12, 2015)

How cool!


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks I will try that.


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Thank you for the link, definitely a must try!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

This is a must try!


----------



## JoanLouise (Apr 4, 2014)

I have done this for years- and we eat the eggs
so far we had no fatalities- I was thinking about blowing the egg out too- maybe I'll try this year


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

something similar to this was in BH&G a couple years back and I clipped it because I was collecting silk fabrics for a crazy quilt but never got around to doing the eggs, maybe I'll try this year (the quilt never got made either :O) )


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Definitly something to try. I still have all my husbands ties., and most of them are silk.


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

I had to laugh because my husband had the same tie. When we moved, he got rid of them...however, I am sure you can use the plastic eggs they sell at the dollar store and if the kids open them, you can always put a surprise in them!


----------



## JoanLouise (Apr 4, 2014)

plastic might melt? you have to boil them for like 25 minutes


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Neat idea, makes me think back when my kids were little and I would paint up all these eggs and turn them into little dolls complete with fancy clothes, hmmmm....nice.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

So interesting. Thanks


----------



## ADiane (Nov 25, 2011)

The last time I dyed eggs, I wrapped them in onion skins before boiling them. Interesting results.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Thank you sooooo much for this link ! Incredible


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Instead of eating the eggs, I think they would be a great conversational centerpiece for a dining table, in a basket of green grass. Add candles, maybe.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

peppered said:


> I love this one!
> Thank you for the link.
> I was thinking to hard boil eggs for Easter-we cook them anyway but it says not to eat them b/c of not knowing the type of dye used in ties.
> It's a bummer!
> How do you find silk that is dyed for "consumption"?


Just blow out the contents of raw eggs to dye for this technique. Then you can store them in egg cartons for years to come. Dye the "eating eggs" with safe dyes.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Neat xo WS


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you for the post. I have a bag of silk scraps I purchased from a tie manufacturer that I was using for crazy quilting and now I have a new use for them.


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Amazing!!! Love it. :thumbup:


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Totally cool! I'm going to Good Will and look for old ties! Thanks!


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for the great and easy idea.


----------



## Ontario Silk (Feb 16, 2014)

MrsB said:


> This is such an amazing egg dying technique that delivers the most incredible patterning on your eggs. So beautiful.
> 
> http://ourbestbites.com/2012/03/silk-dyed-eggs-aka-tie-dyed/


I wonder if this would work for wooden, plastic, ceramic or clay eggs.????? If anyone tries it please post.. I am curious if it would transfer to another base other than real egg.


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

These are awesome! I wonder if a person could blow them out, fill with sand (or something), plug up the holes, this would help hold them down during the cook.


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Well, they have directions in a link the site refers to for dying blown-out eggs. It would seem they might be rather fragile, I didn't read how they address that. I doubt it would work well on ceramic eggs, and it says at the site that wood ones won't work.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Check out this link concerning the dyes in ties.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-326066-1.html


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

I have done this several times and it is so cool. We went to goodwill and got silk ties and scarves there to use.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

use an air brush on them :thumbup:


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

yes your right


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

So nice; I'm going to check out how these are made. Thanks!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Crochet dreamin' said:


> Well, they have directions in a link the site refers to for dying blown-out eggs. It would seem they might be rather fragile, I didn't read how they address that. I doubt it would work well on ceramic eggs, and it says at the site that wood ones won't work.


I've covered hundreds of real eggs (blown out) with Japanese Washi Paper and other papers.

While all those I make I cover with several coats of acrylic glaze, they are surprisingly strong.

I hang my eggs and display them in a bowl. I've dropped some when cleaning and they survive.

The site didn't suggest only white shells, I don't believe, but only white shells would work IMO.

I've printed the instructions and am eager to make some silk dyed eggs.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

amazing


----------

